# I need help with sizing



## APBcustoms (Jan 26, 2015)

I got in an order today they want the state of Maryland cut out of wood for guest to sign. They are expecting around 170 guest I'm sure some are family's and all but what size should this cut out be?


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 26, 2015)

About 10 feet or so should give you plenty of room

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## APBcustoms (Jan 26, 2015)

i really hope you're joking

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 26, 2015)

I would do 25' to be safe

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 26, 2015)

I say 36" wide, and 24" tall.... Try it out on some paper. Then sign your own name....170 times all sorts of ways and sizes. That way you can visually see what is needed. But just know that some people will take more room than others...ie. John Hancock.


----------



## APBcustoms (Jan 26, 2015)

you guys suck lol she said shes expecting 100 or less signatures


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 26, 2015)

I agree, try it out on paper first. I'd say 24x36 should give plenty of room based on how many signatures we fit on t-shirts in high school. Also, will there be any words, graphics, etc in the middle taking up space?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 26, 2015)

APBcustoms said:


> you guys suck lol she said shes expecting 100 or less signatures



18x24 would probably be enough then based on some plaques I've done for things like that. Also remember, if it's finished with poly, make sure it's well cured and have them use a sharpie (The metallic ones look great on stuff like that). if you use a finish that isn't hard and glossy test felt tips/sharpies/etc. out first to make sure it won't bleed.


----------



## Tclem (Jan 26, 2015)

It all depends on who is coming. Is it John Doe and Jane Doe or is it Hussein Barack Obama and Freddy Lynn Everhearless . Good luck. Lol. All depends on length of names. Lol


----------



## DKMD (Jan 26, 2015)

I would estimate three to four inches square for each signature as a minimum... A little more with a broad tipped marker.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

